# pic request: 225/45r16 or 215/45r16 on a 9.5 or 10 inch width



## challenger357 (Dec 29, 2008)

sorry if threads like this are frowned upon in here, but this setup is not on tyrestretch, nor anywhere else on vortex, and i have done alot of searching haha. im looking to pull off a set of 16x10 hre's on a mk4 jetta and i think i want to go with that size tire. im on coils and cant really go lower than 23" ground to fender due to my driveway/daily status







205/45's look like this
























on the wheels. i want a little more (taller) sidewall so i can pull them off and still be able to daily my car, and i was thinking a 225/45 would do that for me, but ive never run stretched tires before so some legit opinions or suggestions would be very much appreciated







and PS i know 16's are too small, and wont look as good as 17s no matter what. boo hoo








edited to add another pictcha


_Modified by challenger357 at 9:49 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: pic request: 225/45r16 or 215/45r16 on a 9.5 or 10 inch width (challenger357)*

im assuming this is for an mkIV correct?
23" to the ground is no where near how low you will have to be to 
a) pull off 16s (very hard to do)
b) pull off wild stretch


----------



## challenger357 (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah its for a mk4, and i know 23's not really low. i dont want to have really small profile sidewalls and try to tuck half the tire anyway, i realize that wont happen without air. but im at 24 all around now and im tucking maybe 1/4 inch of tire on my lb's with 225/45/17's, so if i went with a 225/45/16 would 23 or maybe a smidge lower be enough to eliminate any wheel gap? i dont care about tucking much tire, and from the tire size calculators ive used a 225/45 on a 16 is only 1 inch smaller overall diameter than a 225/45 on a 17, my current setup. sorry i know these are newbish questions but i think poked out it could still look cool with some stretch as long as i dont have any wheel gap, obv.


----------

